
SourceLabs looks to tame open-source sprawl - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/SourceLabs+looks+to+tame+open-source+sprawl/2100-7344_3-6178793.html
======
BrandonM
I can see this having both a positive and a negative effect on open source
software. It might help by making it easier for corporations to adopt open
source software on a system-wide scale. If SourceLabs gains momentum, however,
I can envision open source projects wasting valuable time promoting their
software to SourceLabs or knocking on other open source software in order to
"prove" that their solution is better. This time would be better spent
developing future versions, addressing current bug issues, or any number of
other possibilities. Also, the conflict that could arise would not bode well
either.

So while I find it to be an interesting initiative, I really hope that the
positives and negatives at least offset each other, and hopefully the positive
aspects will make the entire project better for the open source community.

